
The truth about button color on websites (according to NASA and eye tracking) - kurtismorrison
http://www.eyequant.com/blog/button-color-on-websites
======
nowafizyka
Glad to see someone's bringing data to this debate. Personally, I've always
found red buttons unappealing..

------
m3talsmith
How many people are wondering how many nasa research labs there are now and
how to find them?

